# River got a friend



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry I haven't shown pictures of River in a while. I haven't had much time to be on my computer since school started, but we got a new puppy! His name is Parker. He likes to stick his tongue out a burrow under blankets. Also I don't remember if I've already said this but Coco unfortunately passed away a few months ago, we buried him in the backyard with his favorite toy, a pair of keys.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So very sweet. I bet Parker is keeping you busy!


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> So very sweet. I bet Parker is keeping you busy!


Yes, absolutely! He isn't too diffictult to handle since I can just pick him up but he seems to be obsessed with stealing shoes and chewing them under the table


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations🎉 They're so cute🥺 What breed is Parker? Doberman Pinscher? German Pinscher? Give them pets for me please.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

River looks like he is trying to be a good puppy mentor.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

So sorry about Coco. But it looks like your boys are definitely keeping you busy! Love the new cutie.


----------



## Moonlight Bay (Dec 21, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Congratulations🎉 They're so cute🥺 What breed is Parker? Doberman Pinscher? German Pinscher? Give them pets for me please.


I think he's part chihuahua or dachshund, but I have no idea. If I remember correctly the vet thinks he'll probably get to be around 10 or 20 pounds. I made sure to give them lots of pets! 🙂


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Moonlight Bay said:


> I think he's part chihuahua or dachshund, but I have no idea. If I remember correctly the vet thinks he'll probably get to be around 10 or 20 pounds. I made sure to give them lots of pets! 🙂


Awwww, so smoll! Thank you!😁


----------

